# How to Allow Slack Messenger traffic through Pfsense firewall



## babujayaraj (Jun 7, 2017)

After implementing Pfsense firewall in my network, Https Webfiltering is blocking the slack messenger's websockets, so i cant able to use slack anymore, I have tried by adding following domains to ACL Whitelist it won't working, moreover I have tried to add Bypass Proxy with the Destination IPs and URLs slack.com slack-msgs.com slack-files.com slack-imgs.com slack-edge.com slack-redir.net slack-core.com when I am adding slack-core.com URL to Proxy Bypass list, the webfiltering is Service getting completely stopped it won't block anymore URL's, 

Team please help me, thanks in advance.


----------

